# botsen, stoten op



## ThomasK

Ik heb de indruk dat "tegen iets aanlopen" in de figuurlijke betekenis van "iets toevallig vinden" een Vlaamse variant heeft in "botsen op" of "stoten op". Maar ik heb het gevoel dat die nog niet officieel erkend is. Wat denken jullie?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Stuiten op_ is voor mij het normale woord in deze context._ Botsen op_ en _stoten op_ gebruik ik hoofdzakelijk in de letterlijke betekenis, dus als je lijfelijk ergens tegenaan knalt of met een voorwerp onbedoeld ergens tegenaan beukt. Ik hoor mezelf bijvoorbeeld niet zo gauw zeggen dat ik op problemen/belemmeringen/bezwaren e.d. ben "gebotst".


----------



## ThomasK

_Stuiten_: ja, daaraan had ik nog niet gedacht. Je hebt in principe gelijk, blijkens deze notitie op taal.vrt.be. In de verbinding met 'borst' had ik er wel aan gedacht. Synoniemen.net vermeldt _stoten op_ wel als 'ontmoeten'...

Op en.bab.la vind ik wel: "We *stoten* ook steeds weer *op* de grenzen van de bevoegdheden die het Verdrag ons stelt.", maar natuurlijk zijn de citaten daar niet per se standaardtaal, wel gebruikelijk, zeker in de combinatie met grenzen.


----------



## eno2

Zelf gebruik ik 'botsen op'  in de zin van 'toevallig tegenaan lopen, figuurlijk'. Niet zozeer 'vinden', dus.

<Ik botste vandaag op een zeer leerrijk artikel over Podemos. >

DVD online bevat *niets *onder lemma 'botsen' met 'botsen op', figuurlijk.


Maar wel luidt de enige voorbeeldzin: 





> op zijn limieten botsen





> Betekenis van 'limiet':
> figuurlijk beperking, uiterste grens
> •BE op zijn limieten botsen
> zijn grenzen bereiken, tot het uiterste gaan.



Het gebruik van 'botsen op' is dus* BE. *


----------



## ThomasK

Wacht ff:
- 'vinden': oké, ik bedoelde eigenlijk 'toevallig vinden', bijna serendipiteit...
- gaat de BE niet over die 'limieten'? MIjn voorbeelden lijken mij toch gangbaar - en ik weet niet of ze per se BE zijn. (Bij en.bab.la wordt dat niet aangegeven)

Net op de Radio1-site gevonden, nee, erop gebotst ;-): "https://radio1.be/europees-elektriciteitsnet-*stoot-*steeds-meer*-op*-zijn-grenzen"...


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland zou _stuiten op_ gebruikt worden, niet _botsen op_.


----------



## ThomasK

Wij kunnen stuiten op ook gebruiken, hoor, ik had het niet vermeld. Maar ik wilde toch even verifiëren of _botsen_ niet kon. Jullie gebruiken liever: _tegen iets aanlopen_, vermoed ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, _botsen op _wordt in Nederland niet gebruikt in de betekenis van _stuiten op. _Dat was ook wat ik wilde uitdrukken. Dat in België ook _stuiten op _gebruikt wordt, daar twijfel ik niet aan. En ja, _tegen iets aanlopen _is een wat informelere variant.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Wacht ff:
> - 'vinden': oké, ik bedoelde eigenlijk 'toevallig vinden', bijna serendipiteit...
> - gaat de BE niet over die 'limieten'? MIjn voorbeelden lijken mij toch gangbaar - en ik weet niet of ze per se BE zijn. (Bij en.bab.la wordt dat niet aangegeven)
> 
> Net op de Radio1-site gevonden, nee, erop gebotst ;-): "https://radio1.be/europees-elektriciteitsnet-*stoot-*steeds-meer*-op*-zijn-grenzen"...



Ja, 'botsen op' is toevallig.
Ik kon echt niet weten, maar vermoedde dat 'botsen op' BE was, en   Bibibiben gebruikt het niet in de betekenis van stuiten op, dus...

Stuiten op:

Een zin van mij: <Bij het onderzoek stuitten we op overvloedige bewijzen van malversatie.>



> DVD geeft als betekenis 5 van stuiten:
> 5 onovergankelijk werkwoord
> • is gestuit
> •stuiten op …*ongezocht ontmoeten= aantreffen*
> •in de woestijn stuitte hij op eenzame bouwvallen
> •telkens stuit men in zijn werk op slecht gebouwde zinnen en gewrongen beeldspraak



Ik zou het houden bij 'aantreffen'. Of je nu aan het zoeken was of niet... Het is allemaal vinden. Bij 'botsen op' is dat meestal toevallig, het klinkt automatisch als een _accident_.  Bij 'stuiten op' is dat dikwijls minder toevallig. Ik voel een verschil aan....


In het lemma 'stoten' komt  'stoten op' niet voor.  Ook in de zestig voorbeeldzinnen komt geen 'stoten op' voor. Laten we dat dus vergeten.

Blijft dus enkel 'stuiten op' over.....als 'goed Nederlands'.

Simpel...


----------



## eno2

Ik ben niet gelukkig met de twijfel die stoten op  41000 hits/stuiten op 424000 hits/botsen op 41000 hits bij mij veroorzaakte. Gezien de overwinning van stuiten op bij Google en  de resultaten van #9 wend ik mij af van stoten op en botsen op.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat lijkt alvast niet onzinnig. _Stuiten_ klinkt iets beter...


----------

